# Height channel location



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Should I mount my heights directly over the left and right mains (my front channel speakers are about 5' tall and are on a 1' platform with a 8 1/2' high ceiling)... Or would I be better off moving them to the front corners (still up next to the ceiling but about 2' closer to the walls) with the woofers in the corners (speakers will be mounted on their sides due to space)? We are mounting them Sunday. I read somewhere that someone put them to the sides and they sounded better than directly over the mains.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought I read someone liked them inside the mains a bit. Anyway to try both or all three and pick your favorite?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I read that the front height speakers should be mounted 3ft directly above your left and right speakers and also to set the level a little below your L+R. They should make a good difference in effects like rain and flyovers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

B- one said:


> I thought I read someone liked them inside the mains a bit. Anyway to try both or all three and pick your favorite?


Problem is we have no way to test them yet, and we are at the point where we need to mount them in order to complete the soffit and screen mounting.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I added a poll so we can see what most people think... The poll will only be for one day as Sunday we are installing them.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There is one position you left out..Higher and Wider than the mains..That is where I would put them..


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

My front height speakers are basically above the front L & R Mains. More technically they are about a foot closer together, They are directly above the left and right corners of the screen while my Mains are just to the left and right of the screen.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> My front height speakers are basically above the front L & R Mains. More technically they are about a foot closer together, They are directly above the left and right corners of the screen while my Mains are just to the left and right of the screen.


That's my plan. My thought is my main speakers are toed in and the height speakers (when I get them) will be mounted flat in the wall basically equaling things out IMHO.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Prof. said:


> There is one position you left out..Higher and Wider than the mains..That is where I would put them..


All the positions are higher than the mains... The selections are narrower, above, and wider. Strange.... Because I selected to allow write ins.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Wider than the mains at 45 degrees elevation from the listening position.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Between the fronts and sides (surrounds), as high up as possible. In order to make their contributions more unique, I would not place the height speakers above any other speakers (like the mains).


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I voted inside but a lot depends on the location of said mains. 

Wides offer a much bigger benefit than Heights so I recommend using them whenever possible (Wides before Heights - AUDYSSEY BLOG).


----------

